# Has anyone else had their infotainment system crash?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You have a fairly large USB stick plugged in. I'm not surprised.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it country music? kidding...


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> You have a fairly large USB stick plugged in. I'm not surprised.



it's a 16GB stick with just under 3000 songs on it (and no, not country . i believe i read in the manual that it supports up to 32 (or 64) gb sticks, and that the system supports display and play of up to 5000 (or 10000?) songs. either way, what i have is under the specified limits.

no biggie either way....was just curious if i was the only one here who managed to crash the system or if it's a more common occurance.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 64GB stick with probably 4k+ songs, or so, and I've had it do that a few times in my Volt. But if I recall, I've had it do that once or twice without my USB drive in. I generally take it out of the vehicle every night when I get home (and I only use it on the drive home). Just a hiccup, nothing major in my opinion, even if it's a little annoying.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

I get the impression that (at the time of this post), the 2017 Cruze cannot support Android art phones running Android 7.0 Nougat. The day I bought my Cruze, the MyLink display in my car kept going back every time I plugged in my Huawei Mate 9 (high-end Android smartphone).

However, when I plugged in my Galaxy S7 (running Android 6.0 Marshmallow), Android Auto connected without a problem.

The mechanics at the dealer disconnected/reconnected the battery 3 times before I thought my Android Nougat device was the problem.

I haven't tried using a flash drive.


----------



## saucycruze (Jul 19, 2017)

Mine has 4 (?) times while using android auto. The first time it crashed the screen went black, and I was stuck listening to an oldies station at the same volume for like 5 minutes before it came back on. I think mine might need a firmware update.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eegad said:


> I've got a 2017 LS. I have a USB stick with a few thousand songs on it that I leave plugged into the car all the time, and usually listen to it rather than the radio. Yesterday, I started the car, had a song from the USB playing, shifted into reverse and backed out of the driveway. When I shifted into drive and started going, I noticed the image from the backup camera froze for a couple seconds, then the audio stopped playing and the screen went black for a couple seconds. It then came up on the "home screen" and the USB music started playing (but a different song than was just previously playing). It's the only time I've seen this happen since I've had the car, but just wondering if anyone else has managed to crash their system.


This may or may not help: USB Flash Drive Size and other Service Programming Tips 






saucycruze said:


> Mine has 4 (?) times while using android auto. The first time it crashed the screen went black, and I was stuck listening to an oldies station at the same volume for like 5 minutes before it came back on. I think mine might need a firmware update.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 

You should introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine has crashed before while driving using an iOS device. No audio, no response on touchscreen or knob/buttons, no backup camera. Eventually the system just went blank and restarted. I just wish there was a way to reset the dang thing when it starts acting up, and it does start acting up. Like maybe holding down the power button would do a reboot or something.


----------

